# Cadaver dogs in Iraq



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Wanted to say thanks to three friends who are currently in Iraq handling cadaver dogs. Aerial Pedulas with Malinois Blitzen, Joe Worsham with Malinois Major and Al Dodds with GSD Tess. I certified all dog teams for the mission. 
God Bless America
God Bless Our Troops

NEVER,NEVER forget.....


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank God for our troops! Prayers for their health and safety while they serve our Country.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

A huge thank you to all who serve. Renee- thanks for your part in their certification!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

A big "Thank you!!" to all involved. And a nice reminder for all of us to stop and think for a minute while we're enjoying our fireworks and picnics tomorrow. 
Thoughts and prayers for their safe return.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## dog27 (Apr 8, 2007)

I googled for these dog teams and found this blog entry:



> Quote:Mr. Dodds felt a calling a few months ago and asked the Army if there was any way he could volunteer his services here in Iraq. He was brought here under a three month contract just in case something happened that would require Tess’s skills. My commander called me in to meet this unique dog teem and asked me provide a guide and security team for them. My men know this terrain better than any one so it made since that the commander called on us for this mission. What didn’t make since to me at the time was why there was an unarmed, sixty-year-old civilian and his dog tagging along with this military search dog detail. Remember the part where I cried out to God for help? Mr. Dodds was His answer. It wasn’t just that God sent us a dog team; it’s what my men saw that old man and his old dog doing out there that made all the difference. In 110 degrees over three days and twenty plus kilometers of traversing the landscape, that old man and his dog vigilantly scoured the sand and soil for those missing soldiers. God knew what my men needed more than I did. They needed to see that old volunteer enduring that environment and not quitting, never giving up.


Wow! Read the whole thing: The Call


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Al is also a veteran of Nam.
I must point out that our handlers are paid contractors.


----------



## alpeldunas (Jul 17, 2008)

To all,

From our team, I wanted to thank all of you for the kind words and support. Joe, Al and I feel fortunate that we are able to assist our military in any way possible. The men and women serving over here are our greatest motivation and inspiration. We are doing our best to support them in any way possible. It means a lot to them that their fellow Americans back home recognize the sacrifices they make each day. I remind myself each day that our freedom and safety are not free and I am glad that I can contribute in some way to the mission overseas. Again, thank you all!

Ariel Peldunas and Blitzen


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Hey lady I will point out that this young lady is a Marine. She has a NICE cadaver dog. Bless you, all of our military and those contractors over there. Keep all of these heroes in your prayers folks as they allow us the luxury of being able to walk into the mall,or board a bus without sweating a homicide bomber. 
God Bless everyone in the sandbox
God Bless America


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Thank you Ariel and your teammates for the hard work that you do to give us the freedom to be Americans.







And welcome to the board.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Here are my friends in Iraq. Lynn Parsons with Rudy, Joe Worsham and Major, Al Dodds and Tess
All NNDDA certified cadaver dogs by myself.I am extremely proud of them








Will have a photo of Ariel soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing them and thanks also of course to your friends over in Iraq performing this very valuable service.


----------

